# [Risolto] avant window navigator: problema con awn-settings

## Hal-10000

In ambiente Openbox ho installato window avant navigator con

```
emerge -av avant-window-navigator avant-window-navigator-extras
```

poi ho anche installato un compositor

```
emerge -av xcompmgr
```

Fin qui tutto bene: la dock si apre, MA non riesco a configurarla. Infatti, facendo click con il pulsante destro del mouse sulla dock, appare un piccolo menu' a tendina con l'opzione "Dock preferences", solo che questo comando non funziona poiche' non si apre la relativa finestra dove e' possibile gestire  le varie configurazioni. 

Dando da emulatore di terminale 

```
awn=settings
```

 che dovrebbe servire ad aprire lo stesso quadro per la configurazione della dock, ho questo

```
giulio@miogentoo ~ $ awn-settings

  File "/usr/bin/awn-settings", line 47

    except Exception, e:

                    ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax
```

Non riesco a capire di quale problema di sintassi si tratta.

In rete non ho trovato elementi utili per risolvere.

Qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano?

GrazieLast edited by Hal-10000 on Mon May 27, 2013 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doom555

Sembra un problema di interprete Python! Probabilimente hai configurato Python 3 come versione di sistema. Dovresti avviarlo con:

```
$ python2.7 `which awn-settings`
```

Controlli che versioni di Python hai installate, quale versione di Python di sistema , eventualmente passi alla 2:

```
# eselect python list
```

----------

## Hal-10000

Ciao e grazie per la risposta  :Smile: 

Il comando che hai postato tu 

```
python2.7 `which awn-settings`
```

 funziona perfettamente, nel senso che si apre la finestra con i settaggi di awn e da li' e' possibile personalizzare la dock secondo le proprie esigenze.

Tuttavia non funziona il comando con click destro sulla dock, che dovrebbe fare aprire la stessa finestra.

Poi ho dato 

```
giulio@miogentoo ~ $ eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.2 *

```

e poi 

```
giulio@miogentoo ~ $ eselect python2.7 set

!!! Error: Can't load module python2.7

exiting
```

non ho potuto quindi impostare la versione 2.7 di python...mah!

----------

## doom555

Il comando che devi dare è:

```
# eselect python set 1
```

e devi eseguirlo da utente root poichè specifichi quale sarà l'interprete python di sistema.

----------

## Hal-10000

pffff.. mi ero perso sull'eselect  :Laughing: 

tutto perfetto adesso. Grazie ancora.

----------

